# Pan



## tari101190 (Nov 25, 2014)

The dark & gritty origin story of Peter Pan.

Looks interesting.

[YOUTUBE]tjW1mKwNUSo[/YOUTUBE]



> The story of an orphan who is spirited away to the magical Neverland. There, he finds both fun and dangers, and ultimately discovers his destiny -- to become the hero who will be forever known as Peter Pan.
> 
> Levi Miller...Peter Pan
> Hugh Jackman...Blackbeard
> ...


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2014)

Just watched the trailer.

Looks like it could be good. Hugh Jackman as Blackbeard is certainly going to be awesome.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2014)

Hook is a glorious bastard even as a young man.

Blackbeard: "Well, well, well. The Princess, I presume?"
Hook: "Well actually I'm just a miner, but I appreciate the compliment."


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2014)

I forgot about Hedlund as Hook. That should be pretty good too. Especially since he comes off as a Han Solo type of character in the trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

A prequel, hmm doesn't look bad.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Yay! More whitewashing!


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hugh Jackman stepping out of his comfort zone to portray a villain is promising. This seems interesting, and visually Neverland looks amazing, with all the vibrant colors it could even pass for a spiritual sequel to Speilberg's  Hook. I'm intrigued to see how they'll handle Hook's transition to villainy. Young Hook gives off very strong Indiana Jones vibes.

In hindsight I think it's pretty genius to start off Peter and Captain Hook as friends. We'll see how it goes.




Stunna said:


> Yay! More whitewashing!



Yea, regretfully it's like saying "We're not sure any _actual_ Native Americans can pull this role off,  here's Rooney Mara instead!" But from  what  Ive heard  the Piccaninny tribe in this continuity is a tribe of diverse race. Which, depending on  how you look at it makes it even worse that they decided to white wash Tigerlilly. 

I probably could've respected the decision  more if they made the tribe an African one and cast Lupita in the role...Or you know, just keep it how it should've been with a Native American tribe.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Before the end of the trailer, it hadn't even crossed my mind that Rooney was playing Tiger Lily; I just assumed it was a difference princess--especially since Tiger Lily as I know her is a child when Wendy and company come along.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 26, 2014)

The funny thing is there's an actual Native American gentleman standing behind her in that scene. Maybe in this adaptation she's adopted into the tribe or something.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 26, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> The funny thing is there's an actual Native American gentleman standing behind her in that scene. Maybe in this adaptation she's adopted into the tribe or something.



Supposedly it's an multiracial  tribe.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, nah, bump that noise.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Trailer wasn't too impressive but the movie could be decent for killing a few hours.


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 9, 2014)

hugh jackman i found him interesting.... interesting enough to shave my head and beard that hasn't grown properly yet


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who thought this was about the Greek God?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought this was DBZ Pan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 9, 2014)

TBH Jackman seems amazing. 

Also my man Adeel Akhtar(Wilson from Utopia) is in the film. Definitely going to give it a shot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

This looks godawful.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 9, 2014)

It doesn't look bad tbh, although the prequel thing doesn't interest me much really.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like it could be interesting


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

> *How much did you know about this interpretation in terms of the punk rock elements and the costume and the boots, versus the iconic image of her coming into it?*
> 
> MARA: _No. When I heard Joe was doing it, I have wanted to work with him for a long time now. *And when they told me that he was doing it and that he wanted to meet with me, I was like, “How is that going to work? I can’t play Tiger Lily.” Because I always thought of her as a Native American, because that’s always how she has been portrayed. I met with him anyway, because I love him, and I asked how this is going to work. Then he showed me all these images that he had of all these different cultures around the world. He explained to me what his vision was for the Native Village and it just made sense to me. They are natives of Neverland, and it’s a completely made up place. Then it just made sense to me.* The costume stuff all came later. I remember he called me up before I auditioned for it and told me that he wanted her to be like a tree hugger but also a punk. Not dirty, but a little bit of a hippie and also punk. Those two things smashed together._


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2015)

I have no problems with that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

all my disappoint


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiting for that sweet flop that will ruin all their hasty remakes plans. Nom, nom, nom.

Between this, Dumbo and Pinocchio I don't even know where to place my bet


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2015)

This film isn't affiliated with Disney.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Soon there will be one then. Inevitable.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 14, 2015)

Watched the trailer when I thought Captain Hook was Christopher Walken for a sec


----------



## Kamina (Apr 15, 2015)

Excited for this one.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Watched the trailer when I thought Captain Hook was Christopher Walken for a sec


[YOUTUBE]lC45MjbCbVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks good.


----------

